# One liners



## Gene53 (Sep 25, 2008)

She was only a whiskey maker, but he loved her still.

A rubber band pistol was confiscated from algebra class because it was a weapon of math disruption.

No matter how much you push the envelope, it'll still be stationery.

A grenade thrown into a kitchen in France would result in Linoleum Blownapart.

Atheism is a non-prophet organization.

The short fortune-teller who escaped from prison was a small medium at large.

The man who survived mustard gas and pepper spray is now a seasoned veteran.


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 25, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 26, 2008)

Too funny!!! :lol:


----------

